# Fully Managed SSD & SAS VPS with cPanel/WHM starting @ 19.95! |50% OFF! + Free CDP Backups!



## HostNIT (May 31, 2014)

*<><><<><<>Host NIT Inc powering cPanelhosting.com Presents the following Special Offer<><><<><<>*

These special plans are tailored to customers that wants fully managed servers with a backup solution and cPanel WHM Included. All plans below comes with R1soft Continuous Data Protection and comes with cPanel/WHM included for free! For the first 50 sign ups we are also going to provide Softaculous for free!! All plans are backed by a *30 Day Money  Back Guarantee. *Please see the coupon discount options next to each plans.

We've Setup limited servers with these specifications and drives, so we expect them to go very fast! Get yours while you can!

*These plans are not offered on our website (cpanelhosting.com), it was created specially for WHT members**

*Minimum Server Specifications*
Dell R610
2x Intel Next Gen Six Core Processors @ 2.9gHz(12 physical cores, 24 virtual)
64GB RAM
6x Hot Swappable 240 GB Enterprise SSD or 6x 1TB SAS
RAID 10 REDUNDANCY!

***MANUAL PROVISIONING TO MAKE SURE THERE ARE NO OVERSOLD SERVERS***
 

*What is included with Fully Managed Service? Click here to find out>>>*

*=========================================
FULLY MANAGED SSD HYBRID VPS SERVERS
=========================================*

Do you want maximum performance from your VPS server? Then you should try our Hybrid SSD plans.  These servers are setup for high traffic websites and we have proven research that shows the Disk IO usage gives you a much faster load time and takes the load odd your VPS server while it continues to perform.

*WHT SSD cPanel VPS 1*


HDD: 40GB SSD
RAM: 2 GB
Bandwidth: 5TB
FREE Incoming Bandwidth!
IPs: 2 Included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
*PRICE:* 19.99

ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*WHT SSD cPanel VPS 2*


HDD: 80GB SSD
RAM: 4 GB
Bandwidth: 10TB
FREE Incoming Bandwidth!
IPs: 3 Included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
*PRICE:* 36.95
ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*WHT SSD cPanel VPS 3*


HDD: 120GB SSD
RAM: 6 GB
Bandwidth: 15TB
FREE Incoming Bandwidth!
IPs: 4 Included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
*PRICE:* 59.95
ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*=========================================
FULLY MANAGED SAS HYBRID VPS SERVERS
=========================================*

Our SAS VPS servers gives you the flexibility of getting more hard drive space while trying not to sacrifice that much Disk IO performance. Each VPS comes Fully Managed and comes loaded with features.

*WHT cPanel VPS1*


HDD: 200 GB SAS
RAM: 4 GB
Bandwidth : 5 TB
FREE Incoming Bandwidth!
IPs: 2 included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
PRICE: 19.99
ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*WHT cPanel VPS2*


HDD: 350 GB SAS
RAM: 6 GB
Bandwidth : 7 TB
FREE Incoming Bandwidth!
IPs: 3 included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
 
*PRICE: *29.99
ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*WHT cPanel VPS3*


HDD: 450 GB SAS
RAM: 8 GB
Bandwidth : 10 TB
FREE Incoming Bandwidth!
IPs: 4 included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
*PRICE: *39.99
ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*WHT cPanel VPS4*


HDD: 600 GB SAS
RAM: 10 GB
Bandwidth : 15 TB
Incoming Bandwidth is FREE!
IPs: 6 included
R1soft/Idera Remote Backup Included
cPanel/WHM Included
Softaculous Included!
Fully Managed! Level 1 through 3 Tickets are covered!
*PRICE:* 49.99
ORDER NOW >> CLICK HERE



*==================
COUPON CODES:
==================*

WHTVPS50  - gives you 50% off the first month of service
WHTVPS10REC - gives you 10% off each month

*=========================================
NETWORK SPEED TEST - FL DC LOCATION
=========================================*
10MB File
http://cpanelhosting.com/10megabytefile.tar.gz

100MB File
http://cpanelhosting.com/100megabytefile.tar.gz

500 MB File
http://cpanelhosting.com/500megabytefile.tar.gz


*Not Convinced?*
Host NIT realizes we have not been posting adds on Web Hosting Talk, but that does not mean we were not around or that we're not a secure company. We've been around for  2+ years, and we are a fully funded company that owns and manage our own Network. Don't believe me? It's okay, a lot of people can make a claim. You can verify this any network look-up tool:
You'll need our ASN which is : 32306

*You can also have a look @ what our customers have been saying about us by visiting our Testimonials page * << Those reviews are all *independent reviews *that has been verified by a trusted third party company called searchen. They verify each review to make sure it not fraudulent or posted by anyone from our Company.


On top of all that we're offering a *Full 30 Day Money Back Guarantee* so if you don't like how your server is performing you can always get your money back!

*Top Notch Technical Support*
- Guaranteed Response within 30 Minutes
- Most issues are completely resolved in 1-4 hours
-True 24/7/365 Dedicated Support
-Fully Staffed at all times with Technicians, Engineers, Electricians, and System Administrators

*100% Network Up-time*

Host NIT is connected to multiple backbone providers so that in the event of a failure with one, our network automatically switches to the next provider to make sure you stay connected! All servers and products are backed by our 100% Uptime SLA. We have Teir 1 Bandwidth Providers such as Level 3, Comcast, ATT and Verizon. Our facilities are fully HIPPA compliant and we have N +1 Backup Generators with over 6,000 pounds of Fuel. We also get first priority in receiving Fuel because we are located on top of the Jacksonville Federal Reserve. We do not loose connectivity!


*How can we offer services @ these prices?*
Host NIT Inc. owns our own equipment, Dataceneter Floor Space, and owns and manage our own network. Thus resulting in just dealing with no "middle men" . For up to date information and pictures of our new datacenter and equipment please email our Network Operations department @ [email protected] . We are currently in the process of updating our website with our new Datacenter Information.

If you'd like a custom plan/quote generated for you, please feel free to contact us @: http://www.cpanelhosting.com/
or call us @ 1 877 WEB XPER from 10am to 6 P.M E.S.T . Custom quotes are also done by email as well. You can email us at [email protected] Anytime!

LIVE CHAT is also available.


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2014)

Where at in Florida is the DC located?


----------



## serverian (May 31, 2014)

Go rack yourself @MannDude


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jun 1, 2014)

General IP Information IP: 162.246.60.3

Hostname: 162.246.60.3

ISP: Host NIT

Organization: Host NIT 

location City:Jacksonville

State/Region:

Florida

Country Code:

US

Postal Code:

32257


----------

